# BBCR Weight Pull and Conformation Show to help Bama Bully Rescue and Shelby Humane



## Bully Up Kennels (Jul 8, 2011)

Bullmageddon
May 18th in Central Alabama

Bull Breed Coalition Registry sanctioned conformation dog show and weight pull event presented by Bully Up Kennels. Doors open at 8:30 a.m. and the show will start promptly at 11 a.m. and weight pull will begin at 10 a.m. Raffles, bake sales, and contests to help raise money for Bama Bully Rescue and Humane Society sponsored by Pet Supplies Plus, Subway, Zaxby's, and Alabama Pet Foods of Pelham, and many more. Awards from Custom Bully Sculptures along with prizes for winners from Pet Supplies Plus.

Show Judged by Jon Downing

ALL HANDLERS IN THE CONFORMATION SHOW AND WEIGHT PULL WILL RECEIVE A $25 GIFT CERTIFICATE TO PET SUPPLIES PLUS. location is only a few miles from the venue.

$20 to show in the conformation show, $10 to pull

Weight Pull Track provided by Ken Flourney APA Alabama Representative

FROM 9am-11am AT THE SHOW DISCOUNT VACCINATIONS AND FREE MICROCHIPPING OFFERED BY SHELBY HUMANE! PLEASE DONATE AND HELP THEIR ORGANIZATION

Along with monetary donations, other helpful items include can foods, newspaper, litter, leashes, and kibble.

LOW COST VACCINATION PACKAGE PRICES PROVIDED BY SHELBY COUNTY HUMANE
Regular Priced Packages
Rabies only $10
Feline Group (FVRCP, Rabies) $35
Dog Group (DA2PPV, Kennel Cough, Rabies) $35
Microchip Only* $FREE (Donation appreciated)

All pets must be on a leash or in a carrier.

ATTN ALL ALABAMA RESIDENTS: Don't forget there will be a special conformation class with an exclusive award for the BEST IN BAMA COMPETITION! Custom BullySculptures is doing a special award for this competition. Price is $20 to enter.

Winner takes home the special award and also will be featured as BBCR Dog of the Month on the homepage of the website along with additional prizes especially for the winning dog! It's about time the dogs got to take home some prizes for their hard work right?!?

LOCAL FOSTER AGENCY, BAMA BULLY RESCUE, WILL BE PRESENT, ACCEPTING DONATIONS AND ADOPTION APPLICATIONS. PLEASE DONATE GENEROUSLY TO SUPPORT THEIR WONDERFUL PROGRAM.

MANY CONTESTS AND RAFFLES TO HELP RAISE MONEY FOR ALL CHARITABLE ORGANIZATIONS INVOLVED WITH THIS EVENT!

BAKE SALE HOSTED BY BAMA BULLY RESCUE AND SUBWAY!!!

10x10 $100 2 passes, 4 dogs
10x20 $150 4 passes, 8 dogs
crate space for $25

Contact Joseph Honeycutt at 2056239550 or email me at [email protected]








[/URL]"]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Bully Up Kennels (Jul 8, 2011)

i have 8 trackside booths for the weight pull available for $50, I would love to get some more dogs out that day to pull. Local attendance is expected to be very high and everyone is excited about the weight pull.

hope to see as many people come as we can fit in the place, raffle tickets will be $1 each. Shelby Humane and Bama Bully Rescue each have their own raffle with separate prizes. 

Subway Chocolate Chip Cookies will be .50 each or 3 for $1, all proceeds will go to Bama Bully. Some of their fosters and volunteer staff will bringing their own baked goods as well.

Anything pet related you can spare, please bring as both organizations rely heavily on the community for support.


----------



## Bully Up Kennels (Jul 8, 2011)

expected local attendance is very high and people are really excited to see the weight pull

each handler will receive a $25 gift certificate to Pet Supplies Plus for their participation in the pull.

all winners for best pound for pound in each class wins a free bag of treats courtesy of Pet Supplies Plus

the dog who pulls most weight per pound for the day will take home not only the points towards a Championship title, the awards for their win, a featured write up spotlighting the winning dog and the kennel, but they also get a 30lb bag of Taste of the Wild as well.
The dog who pulls the most overall weight won't be left out either, the winner for that will get to take home 15lb bag of Taste of the Wild.

Both winners will also receive a copy of Enjoying Dog Agility written by Julie Daniels

For the Conformation show, the Best in Breed Winners for American Bully and Shortybull take home a copy of The Puppy Pack(2 books and a DVD) written by Sara John.
And the Best in Show winner takes home a $25 Gift Card to Pet Supplies Plus, a copy of Careers With Dogs by Kim Thornton and a $10 gift card to Subway.


----------

